

Everything a hacker needs to know about getting busted by the Feds (1997) - johngalt
http://web.textfiles.com/hacking/agentsteal.txt

======
alexanderh
I found this to be the most interesting, and infurating part. A true testimate
to 'the system's' reactionary ignorance. This part pertains to PROBATION,
after already being released from prison:

As a hacker you may find that your access to work with, or possession of
computer equipment may be restricted. While this may sound pragmatic to the
public, in practice it serves no other purpose that to punish and limit a
former hacker's ability t o support himself. With computers at libraries, copy
shops, schools, and virtually everywhere, it's much like restricting someone
who used a car to get to and from a bank robbery to not ever drive again. If a
hacker is predisposed to hacking he's going to be able to do it with or
without restrictions. In reality many hackers don't even need a computer to
achieve their goals. As you probably know a phone and a little social
engineering go a long way.

------
afandian
US law seems absolutely insane.

~~~
SageRaven
And that document was written in 1997. Think of all the post 9/11 crap that's
in place now. I'd love to see a more recent account of "the system" from a
convicted hacker.

